# Can't clear DNS cache



## Don Luciano

Not sure if this is the place for this but I tried to repair my Local Network connection and I keep getting this error..........








Any ideas?


----------



## Don Luciano

bump.....................


----------



## JamesO

Are you running Norton Internet Security by any chance?

JamesO


----------



## Don Luciano

JamesO said:


> Are you running Norton Internet Security by any chance?
> 
> JamesO


No I do have Norton's Systemworks.


----------



## The_JinJ

Try this from DOS

ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## JamesO

If you have any sort of firewall other than the Windows firewall, disable it and see if you can repair your connection. 

My guess if the flush DNS command will not work based upon the original message you posted.

JamesO


----------



## Don Luciano

Update: I shut down all my firewalls and tried again with same results. Any other options? And thanks everyone who responded.


----------



## Don Luciano

bump...............


----------



## JamesO

Might try a TCP/IP Stack Reset??

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;299357

JamesO


----------



## johnwill

Here it is in easy to read form. :grin:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Don Luciano

johnwill said:


> Here it is in easy to read form. :grin:
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


OK tried this with no success. Is there something I can uninstall and reinstall?


----------



## Don Luciano

Don Luciano said:


> OK tried this with no success. Is there something I can uninstall and reinstall?


bump............................


----------



## johnwill

You can give this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP a try, there could be something amiss in the WINSOCK linkages.


----------



## aprior

Make sure the DNS Client service is running, if this service is not running you will not have or be able to clear the DNS cache. Also, you may experience network connectivity issues.

As an administrative user, open Control Panel, open Administrative Tools, open Services.

Make sure DNS Client is Started and set to Automatic.


----------



## Don Luciano

aprior said:


> Make sure the DNS Client service is running, if this service is not running you will not have or be able to clear the DNS cache. Also, you may experience network connectivity issues.
> 
> As an administrative user, open Control Panel, open Administrative Tools, open Services.
> 
> Make sure DNS Client is Started and set to Automatic.


Bingo! Thanks alot and thanks everyone else for helping!


----------



## miketbirdy

Try restarting the DNS Client service through services.msc
or
from command line:
net stop "DNS Client"
net start "DNS Client" 

Elaborating on this.. an instruction guide:

Method 1:
Goto start -> Run
type in services.msc hit enter
Find the DNS Client in the right hand side section.
Right click on it and click stop
wait for a couple o seconds.
Right click on it and click Start

Method 2:
Goto start -> Run
type in cmd hit enter
in the command window that comes up type in net stop "DNS Client"
then net start "DNS Client"


----------



## gixergirl

aprior said:


> Make sure the DNS Client service is running, if this service is not running you will not have or be able to clear the DNS cache. Also, you may experience network connectivity issues.
> 
> As an administrative user, open Control Panel, open Administrative Tools, open Services.
> 
> Make sure DNS Client is Started and set to Automatic.



ray: 

Thankyou so much for this info! I've been having this problem for months!
for some reason DNS client was stopped. its now on automatic and DNS cache is now clearing and connection repairing as it should.
:grin:


----------



## macci666

Thanks everyone this helped to sort out my DNS problem Great site!


----------



## hondamomo

aprior said:


> Make sure the DNS Client service is running, if this service is not running you will not have or be able to clear the DNS cache. Also, you may experience network connectivity issues.
> 
> As an administrative user, open Control Panel, open Administrative Tools, open Services.
> 
> Make sure DNS Client is Started and set to Automatic.


THANKS ALOT ALOT ALOT APRIOR 
and every one who helped in this situation
i registered specially to reply a BIG massive thanks to you guys really helped me 
and if there is a way i can donate by mobile phone plz tell me as i cant use my credit card these days for some technical issues with the bank

really appreciated..


----------



## johnwill

Glad to see others are helped by the posts. :smile:


----------



## Sirann

I've registered to express my appreciation as well. I had other problems which I couldn't get to while the dns client service wasn't running.

Thank you.


----------

